# Boot problems, No display or beeps whatsoever



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 15, 2012)

I recently tried to put my motherboard, processor, video card, etc. in a new case. I was wearing an Anti-static wrist wrap, doing it on a nonconductive surface, and taking every other precaution to make sure nothing went wrong. But now, when I try to boot it up, all of the fans spin and everything looks like it is working, except for I never get anything displayed on the monitor. At first glance this may seem like a very simple problem, however, it isn't for several reasons. 1) I don't get any beeps whatsoever, even when I take the RAM out and try to make it beep. 2) Everything I am using worked in my old case just yesterday, so I doubt it is a software problem. 3) The case wasn't grounding the mobo, I have it on cardboard, with nothing else plugged in but the board, processor, and ram, and it still doesn't work. 4) I have cleared the CMOS 3 times, each time leaving the battery out for 30+ minutes each time. 5) Unless I pull the plug, it doesn't turn off, it turns on just fine by jumping the pins, but it refuses to turn off the same way.  6) It isn't the monitor or power supply, I replaced both and it still diddnt work.I have scoured the internet looking for solutions and have tried just about everything, if you have any ideas, please share.


----------



## madmatt2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello my first post here , when you did the change over to the new case, did you remove the CPU and RAM from the mainboard? I would take CPU and RAM out and put them back in, and see if you get post boot screens, also just use 1 RAM stick till you get it booting, if no boot swap to next ram stick, do this while you have it on the card board, is it the same power supply?


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 15, 2012)

I did not take the CPU or RAM out when I moved it, it is also the same power supply. I tried your suggestions, unfortunately they did not work, still the same situation as before


----------



## madmatt2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

what model is the MOBO?


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

An OEM piece of crap that came with my computer. (I used to be such a n00b before I got into computers that I am ashamed to say that I bought a computer from Best Buy and have unprading it ever since) N-Alvorix-RS880-uATX, try this site for specs if you need them. 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...60084&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=5099022#N484


----------



## madmatt2006 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would double check a few things, you have checked the RAM and CPU already, is the 4 pin power lead connected? is the CPU fan connected to the CPU fan connector on board not system fan connector? after checking all of these things, if still no post boot or error beep codes, I'd say it has a MOBO problem or even possibly a PSU issue. Do you have any MOBO's or PSU around?


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's gotta be the Mobo, I just tried another PSU, double checked all the connections, no luck. I must have accidentally knocked off a capacitor or something while moving it. This annoys the crap out of me, If I'm truely out of options, and need a new Mobo, do you suggest sticking with my AMD Athlon II 645 (4 cores, 3.1 ghz) or get an Intel board. Im super hard pressed for money at this point, and don't want to jump into an Intel board unless It's for the best. I mostly use my system for light media/gaming (nothing too taxing, Skyrim, Minecraft, L4D, etc.) and have a decent Graphics card.


----------



## madmatt2006 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd say maybe you have knocked a cap off or something, if you good with a desolder station and iron it could be fixed but most get a replacement board.

Do you need help finding a new MOBO? or you want to do a complete upgrade? if cash is tight a replacement board might be good they start at $39.00 at newegg.


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 16, 2012)

if your pressed for money, just get a AM3 board and you will be fine. 

Your not out of options though. Are you sure that you placed the standoffs between the motherboard and the case? If you didn't then its grounding against the case, which would give the symptoms your showing. 

Since your using a no name HP board, I would still suggest you get a quality AM3 board.


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

It would be nice if I could get a replacement board for a small amount of cash, or Id even be willing to sell this board off to somebody who knows what they are doing and wants to gamble that  they can fix it for a small amount of money in return. (Or pay them to fix it)


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, and yes I did use standoffs


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

And yes I did use standoffs.


----------



## madmatt2006 (Jan 16, 2012)

"standoffs" I thought I knew them all lol, do you have a link for "standoffs"


----------



## SMGOwnage (Jan 16, 2012)

The board is an OEM board and you would be alot better off getting a new mobo instead of getting this one repaired, unless it's some sort of a quick fix, it just isn't worth it in my opinion.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157204 heres a pretty good 45 dollar one and 3 dollar shipping.


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 16, 2012)

madmatt2006 said:


> "standoffs" I thought I knew them all lol, do you have a link for "standoffs"



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811993015


----------



## madmatt2006 (Jan 16, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811993015




haha brain fart, mobo mounting screws


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 16, 2012)

yea. Ive always herd them referred to as standoffs, but mounting screws is a good way too.


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 16, 2012)

most do, but ive seen time and time again people on here that have them, but for whatever reason didnt install them in the case before the motherboard. 
Heck, even in my CompTIA engineering class, there were 2 groups that fried the mobo by not installing the standoffs. And they knew better, it was on the unit 2 test after all.


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep, they case came with them, I used those, and can you think of anything I can do to try and fix the board? I think the biggest clue here is that jumping the pins won't turn it off like it should, but it WILL turn it on.


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 16, 2012)

wait, jumping the pins will turn it on? Does it function as it should when jumped? If so your board is good, its a switch issue. If not, then we can try to fix the board.


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh it turns on, but no display or beeps, hence the gigantic origional post describing my problem in depth.


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

I haven't been using the switch for a while now because I have it on cardboard.


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 16, 2012)

im sorry, I dont commit all post to memory that I have commented on. 

are you using a GPU or is it integrated?


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 16, 2012)

MineIQ1701 said:


> I haven't been using the switch for a while now because I have it on cardboard.


noted.


----------



## madmatt2006 (Jan 16, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> im sorry, I dont commit all post to memory that I have commented on.
> 
> are you using a GPU or is it integrated?




lmao :good: read for 2 mins the problem is sorted he needs a new mobo, and yes he has contacted the 2 power pins and it turns on. no post or beeps, he has reseated ram and cpu and tried another psu.


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've tried both my GTX 560 and the Integrated, with two different connection types for each.


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

But back to the not turning off thing, is there anything related to that that I try?


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 16, 2012)

not really. the on/off is just an interrupt switch, so jumping them will cause power on and power off. If its not going off then there is a motherboard issue. 

With no video coming from the 560, that is possibly a Power supply issue if you dont have a quality supply with enough watts (450+ iirc). 

It is a 90% probability that your motherboard is shot. But then again, it could be bad RAM, a bad PSU, or a burnt out CPU. Reseating the RAM and CPU wont help if they are shot. And as far as the PSU goes, it might not be carrying 12 volts to fire up the whole thing. Do you have a multimeter that you can use? If not, one is less than $20 at walmart or lowes.


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

My 500w psu has powered this system just fine for a month or so, this problem started when I put the thing in a new case


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 16, 2012)

ok. I will rule out the PSU for now. 

Did you wear a ESD strap when you were assembling it? (assuming you were on a bed or carpet floor). 

Have you tried a stick of RAM from a computer that you know works? 

If you wore the strap (or were on a wood floor/table), and have tried different RAM, then its safe to say it is the motherboard, PSU, or CPU. Again, a quick test of the PSU with a multimerer will rule that out.


----------



## madmatt2006 (Jan 16, 2012)

CPU's don't die that often on 20 years I have seen about 10 and it worked a day ago, and you would smell it ( burnt electrical ) you get no error beep codes even with RAM out, this mobo SHOT, you could run around in circles for days. I've been fixing PC's for 7 years before this guy was even born!


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 16, 2012)

beep codes only work if you have a speaker. And it is stupid to spend cash on a board until you have ruled everything out. Especially before you rule everything else out, as that just means you will still have a part to buy. 

another thing. On a HP G61, and I just tried it, no ram results in no beep code, no lights, essentially a no power situation.


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

I did all of those things, plus I tried another PSU, so its not that.


----------



## madmatt2006 (Jan 16, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> beep codes only work if you have a speaker. And it is stupid to spend cash on a board until you have ruled everything out. Especially before you rule everything else out, as that just means you will still have a part to buy.
> 
> another thing. On a HP G61, and I just tried it, no ram results in no beep code, no lights, essentially a no power situation.



I find that hard to believe ( amazing ) and they also have a speaker on board the mainboard N-Alvorix-RS880-uATX all board have beep error code or diagnostic lights.


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

It does have a speaker on it


----------



## madmatt2006 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll butt out of this post wolfeking, all yours


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 16, 2012)

MineIQ1701 said:


> It does have a speaker on it


then we are back to the other things to try. 

Try some RAM from a working computer. That will either rule in or out your RAM. 

Get or borrow a multimeter and test the 20/24 pin connector and be sure that you get the right readings on 12/5/3.3 lines.  

If all of that passes, then you are down to the motherboard.


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've tried all 4 of my RAM sticks, (thats worked yesterday) to no avail. But I have no access to a multimeter as of right now but since everything worked flawlessly yesterday, I'm going to go ahead and call it, its the Mobo


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

Since I don't want this to happen again, can you recomend some precations I should take so my new Mobo wont fry


----------



## madmatt2006 (Jan 16, 2012)

when you put it all together do it on a wooded table and hook your static strap to the case, before handling any parts


----------



## MineIQ1701 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's what I did, oh well......


----------

